# [SOLVED] Can't Install Printer Drivers



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, so I've had an Epson Stylus NX415 installed for about a year now, have used it lightly, but nver had any trouble with it. 

Recently, when I tried to print a Works Spreadsheet, I got the following message:









So I tried updating the driver, but it told me I had the latest version. 

However, when I plug in my printer, I get the "Found New Hardware" dialog. I never got that before. 

When I click on Find and Install Driver, this is what inevitably happens:


















I've tried downloading the appropriate driver files from the website, but get the same result. 

I've even used Revo Uninstaller Pro to get rid of any epson stuff in my computer and then put the original software disk in, but still get these messages.

Can you guys give me any suggestions?

Thanks a lot for all of your help!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Can't Install Printer Drivers*

Unplug the printer from the computer.
Restart Windows.
Re-install the printer driver from the Epson CD.
Connect the printer to the computer and switch the printer on.


----------



## cpu1 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Can't Install Printer Drivers*

Good news, I fixed it. 

Believe it or not, I wasn't even able to install a new driver.

I finally figured out what was causing it. There is a service in Windows called "print spooler." Well, when this service is not running, you can't print....you can't even install a driver!

I finally fixed it using the instructions on this site: [quick Fix] Print Spooler Service is not running

However, if you Google search, there are lot of different fixes for this problem, and different ones work depending on your situation. In my case, it seems like the service doesn't stay on automatic permanently, though, so I may have to do more investigating. 

Anyway, I hope this helps anyone who has this same problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't Install Printer Drivers*

glad you have it sorted and thanks for posting your fix


----------

